
How I negotiated for an additional $15,000 at Yammer - exolymph
https://medium.com/we-are-yammer/how-i-negotiated-for-an-additional-15-000-at-yammer-2d3c137623ec#.r62pn0ius
======
freestockoption
"Salary is not the number one motivating factor for me in this decision."

Why is it that every article about compensation has the author saying some
variation of this? It seems so cliche to tell the company this. Yet, in this
article, it seems like the salary was very much a motivating factor. So much
so, she had to practice, then write an article.

